# The Volcano Tank



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

It is not my tank, and has to be one of the nicest tanks...










http://www.konolua.com/RSS/Volcano_Tank/Volcano_Tank.html

wonder how he manages his flow? I cant see any powerheads, only return from the sump...


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow thats very nice!!!!!
Is that a piece of live rock or a fake one


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

I read all 32 pages of his thread on nano reef...

The volcano rocks first started as lava rock, and as water flows through and stuff start growing on it, then it becomes live.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

nano-reef.com ftw!

Go there he has it all explained. All the pumps and wet hardware are hidden by the volcano.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

is this the one that has crabs? if not, there is another one with a similar rock in the middle that crabs lived in and on. theres a video on youtube i saw. really neat.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

BettaBeats said:


> is this the one that has crabs? if not, there is another one with a similar rock in the middle that crabs lived in and on. theres a video on youtube i saw. really neat.


Yes this is the one with crabs. There's water fall with pockets of water in the middle section, and some zoanthids are there as well. Pretty cool layout.


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

could someone post the link to that video if they could? this is so cool


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow very cool!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

awesome, someone should make a mountain chain  filtration and keeping a current through everything will be a nightmare ahaha


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That is friggin neat.. I wonder what the evaporation is like D:


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

For water movement, he goes in every 30 seconds to stir it around with his hands.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Joeee said:


> For water movement, he goes in every 30 seconds to stir it around with his hands.


LOLOL pretty sure he has some concealed powerheads


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> That is friggin neat.. I wonder what the evaporation is like D:


that was my thought as well!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> LOLOL pretty sure he has some concealed powerheads


No he doesn't, because that would be inefficient.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

He just has good circulation and 3 waterfalls

http://www.konolua.com/RSS/Volcano_Tank/Volcano_Tank.html


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

that's probably one of the most awesome reef set-ups i've seen.
someone said that he used lava rocks for building the volcano...I thought lava rock is not reef safe because it has too many metallic compounds that may leach into the water and could be bad for the invertebrates. is that true or not?!?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Apparently the flowing water from the waterfall (which is 3 or 4 returns) is enough current for him.....

Really nice tank


----------

